#ubuntu-us-ga 2010-11-15
<Big_Al> hello
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-11-15
<HolyEmo> hello o .o
<HolyEmo> ehh its dead in here - .-
<HolyEmo> *sighs*
<Lordofsraam> wow
<Lordofsraam> yeah
<Lordofsraam> we need a little activity in here...
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-11-18
<Lordofsraam> ok guys
<Lordofsraam> can we start a little chatter or something?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-11-19
<Lordofsraam> guess not...
#ubuntu-us-ga 2011-11-20
<christopher> hello georgia users
<christopher> Fellow users i have a question
<christopher> ?
#ubuntu-us-ga 2013-11-14
<drmessano> test
